# International Experience Canada (IEC) Application



## lhardiman (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi,
Apologies if this is a repeated topic, I've had a look through the forum but there is either nothing on here or I've missed it...

Anyway, I'm looking to go to Canada under the International Experience Canada (IEC) visa ( International Experience Canada Working Holiday) from the UK but have some questions I hope people can help with.

1) The quota from this year is currently full and it says more info regarding next year will be made available in the autumn of this year, provided I can apply in time next year and get accepted how long is the visa valid for? i.e can i be accepted in January and delay my departure until later on in the year?

2) It says eligibility requirements need to be met yet i can't find any requirements anywhere for this type of Visa? I'm 26 and as far as I can see that is acceptable, but is there anything else in particular i need to check?

3) Is the Visa flexible enough to allow regular trips into America and then back into the country as I'll be wanting to explore North America as much as possible

4) Finally, with this Visa what is the likelihood of going out there and getting a job? I'm happy to work in a bar etc if need be, but ideally would want something more professional (banking/finance) but worry this wouldn't be possible due to the duration of the visa.

Many Thanks,
Lee


----------



## Smileyshaz (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone answered your questions as yet? I'm hoping to apply to the IEC 2013


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lhardiman said:


> Hi,
> Apologies if this is a repeated topic, I've had a look through the forum but there is either nothing on here or I've missed it...
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking to go to Canada under the International Experience Canada (IEC) visa ( International Experience Canada Working Holiday) from the UK but have some questions I hope people can help with.
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi! I have been living in Canada for the past 2 years under this VISA (applied twice and accepted twice) so hopefuly I can help

1) The quota from this year is currently full and it says more info regarding next year will be made available in the autumn of this year, provided I can apply in time next year and get accepted how long is the visa valid for? i.e can i be accepted in January and delay my departure until later on in the year?
The Visa is valid for a year from the day you activate it BUT once you receive the letter saying you have been accepted (LOI) you have a year to activate it in Canada so lets say you get it in January you techncically can wait till january of the next year to activate it then have a year

2) It says eligibility requirements need to be met yet i can't find any requirements anywhere for this type of Visa? I'm 26 and as far as I can see that is acceptable, but is there anything else in particular i need to check?
yep your good - you have to be a uk citizen and between 18 and 30. Providing you don't have a criminal record you are eligible

3) Is the Visa flexible enough to allow regular trips into America and then back into the country as I'll be wanting to explore North America as much as possible
Don't worry i have been living in Canada for 2 years under the VISA (applied 2 years in a row) and i pop over the border to the states all the time

4) Finally, with this Visa what is the likelihood of going out there and getting a job? I'm happy to work in a bar etc if need be, but ideally would want something more professional (banking/finance) but worry this wouldn't be possible due to the duration of the visa.
depends where you going and what jobs are available. under the visa you can work anywhere (with restrictions on working with children and then in healthcare so working a bar etc is absolutley fine

Any more questions don't worry.


----------

